# Remote Key Fob stopped working after battery replacement



## Coneynew (Sep 2, 2009)

Just FYI for those that may encounter key fob issues after replacing the battery:

Yesterday, I noticed the one of key fobs stopped working (2009 Tig SEL). The key fob battery was dead (tested the battery in another device). My 2nd key fob still worked, so I used that until I was able to pickup a new battery (2032) from the local store. Got home replaced the battery in the key fob that did not work. The key fob now lit the LED whenever I hit any of the buttons on the remote, but would not actually unlock/lock any of the doors / hatch or PANIC functions.

Called my local VW dealer and they to swing by (I work less than 5 minutes from them). One of the techs came out an verified the the key fob did not work, but did light up the LED. He told me they have seen this before and it does not always happen from changing the battery, but here is how he got the key fob to work:

Use the flip out key and manually open the driver's side front door (remove the little key cover on the rear of the door handle). 'Cycle' the key clockwise and counter-clockwise. Doing this locked and unlocked the veh / flashing the lights and sounded the beep. Remove keyfob and then use. The keyfob was now recognized and worked.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

VERY useful information thanks.

Cheers


----------



## D-Caf (Mar 22, 2009)

Well that explains it!

On a trip for some reason my keyfob stopped working. Wouldn't light up and wouldn't unlock the car. I had no spare with me so resorted to manually locking/unlocking using the flip out key. At some point I opened up the fob just to find out what the battery was, and when I replaced it the fob started lighting up again, but wouldn't unlock the car. So I kept manually locking/unlocking, for some reason after manually locking the car I gave the fob a try again and it worked. Go figure, I thought, and it's worked fine since.

Guess I accidentally stumbled onto this technique :what:


----------



## Nortski (Jul 30, 2013)

Excellent post, worked like a charm


----------



## Jumbopvp (May 1, 2010)

I cant unlock door with flip key or fob. It did work before. Door opens with flip key but does not shut off the alarm. key fob doesn't work at all. Help please!!


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

Jumbopvp said:


> I cant unlock door with flip key or fob. It did work before. Door opens with flip key but does not shut off the alarm. key fob doesn't work at all. Help please!!


 Have you tried changing the battery in the fob (or testing with the other one)?


----------



## Jumbopvp (May 1, 2010)

tigatola said:


> Have you tried changing the battery in the fob (or testing with the other one)?


 Changed battery. I only have one fob.


----------



## MikeMike09 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Thank you!*

I just wanted to let you know that I registered for this site just to say THANKS for the tip that saved me a few hundred bucks!

Mine is not even a Tiguan -- I have an '09 CC -- but after about half a day of frustration, I stumbled across your post and it worked like a charm! 

Muchos gracias! :thumbup:


----------



## mdkktm250 (Nov 21, 2011)

> YUse the flip out key and manually open the driver's side front door (remove the little key cover on the rear of the door handle). 'Cycle' the key clockwise and counter-clockwise. Doing this locked and unlocked the veh / flashing the lights and sounded the beep. Remove keyfob and then use. The keyfob was now recognized and worked.


Funny how your exact situation fits mine. My Moms Tiguan key stopped working. Replaced battery didn't work.unlocked it manually and magically it worked!
Had no idea there was an actual keyhole! go figure


----------



## bertiebirdman (Dec 20, 2013)

*Help!*

 My fob batteries were running low for some time (red on fob) and I found replacement batteries at home which I didn't remember I had. Replaced both and headed off to car with one of them. No light would flag on the fob and of course the car would not unlock. Was picking up relatives for a lift to the airport, so called them and stood down. Replaced batteries back to the ones previously in the fob and which had still been working. No no light on either. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## acis (Apr 5, 2014)

Great job man!

Your advice works 100%, also to my golf v gti.
I must say, that this is the only one that worked out. I had tried everything, there is online but nothing worked out perfectly as yours.
Thank you a lot!

P.S. The door have to be opened, and not only just unlocked. Keeping the driver's door opened and turning the key clockwise(lock)/counter clockwise(unlock) while pressing the same time also the buttons for lock/unlock some times you get the sync of the key. And you you will also notice that the flash lights are turning on.


----------



## miniu (Apr 9, 2014)

*Trunk closes when i try to open it*

i would like to start of by saying that this is my first post. i used this forum before and i finnaly decided to join. i programmed my key and i was so happy until i noticed that now if i open my trunk with the button thats on the door it actually locks . Also when i lock my car and then unlock it,it doesnt lock until i hit that same button? any ideas on how to fix that or what caused that? i had some problems with the trunk before.


----------



## miniu (Apr 9, 2014)

also i dont know if anyone mentioned this but there is another way to do this. i found it in the owners manual. it only works if you have to remote keys. you put one key in the ignition and turn it but dont start the car next withe the other key lock the driver side door with the actual key.Then press the open button once wait to seconds and than hit it again. the car should make some sort of noise. remove the key from ignition.the key that you programmed is the one that you closed the door with from the outside


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## mpi2801319 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Thank You*

Thank You ! I am going to try this first thing in the morning! *Lets hope it works.* My VW Dealership TECH wasn't as kind as your. MY VW dealership informed me that I had to return on a different day to sync the key flop since they were busy. ALSO I had to being my second set of keys in order to sync them both even though that second set of keys were working just fine! Oh I forgot THEY ARE GOING TO CHARGE ME OVER $ 100 dollars to fix it! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:





Coneynew said:


> Just FYI for those that may encounter key fob issues after replacing the battery:
> 
> Yesterday, I noticed the one of key fobs stopped working (2009 Tig SEL). The key fob battery was dead (tested the battery in another device). My 2nd key fob still worked, so I used that until I was able to pickup a new battery (2032) from the local store. Got home replaced the battery in the key fob that did not work. The key fob now lit the LED whenever I hit any of the buttons on the remote, but would not actually unlock/lock any of the doors / hatch or PANIC functions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffrey E. (Dec 29, 2014)

*thank you!*

Ran across this thread when trying to figure out how to fix my key fob. Followed the dealer instructions and worked like a charm!
MADE MY DAY!:thumbup:


----------



## MichaelEr (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your post - this has worked great!
(Passat B6 2008)


----------



## Krissa97 (Feb 26, 2015)

*2000 jetta key remote won't work*

Hello!:wave:
I recently bought a new key for my jetta because my old key remote stopped working and then the key itself broke in half. So I went to the VW dealership & they made me a new one with a new remote also. They told me the key nor the remote would work until I had it programmed. They tried to program my key for hours. When they finished trying they came & told me my key was programmed so I could now use it to crank my car but that the key remote couldn't be programmed! They said they could never get it to work. So now I have a brand new key with a remote that doesn't work. What could be wrong with it?


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Wtf.. Dam key fob. So battery died in key fob. Took month to replace it. Replaced it and lights up but won't work. It's a 2010 vw gti. Tried locking and unlocking with door closed. Then open. then pushing lock with turning clockwise and unlock with counterclockwise 
anything else to try. This is dumb. 

Thank you in advance for any help


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Battery was dead in key fob for about a month. And replaced it Lights up but doesn't work. Dealer wants 75 dollars to reprogram it. I have a vagcom. Can u reprogram with that ? 
Thanks


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> I have a vagcom. Can u reprogram with that ?


No


----------



## Brando_VR6 (Oct 21, 2016)

Ok, so I recently got my 2004 gti. The guy told me the key fob needed batteries so I went and got some and now it still doesn't work, the led doesn't even light up when I press the buttons, and yes I do have the battery in correctly. Any ideas on how to get it working? I only have one fob.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2017)

Can I put Pennsoil Synchromesh in my 2003 volkswagen gti 5spd manual?


----------



## arewold (Jun 3, 2018)

smokey24 said:


> Wtf.. Dam key fob. So battery died in key fob. Took month to replace it. Replaced it and lights up but won't work. It's a 2010 vw gti. Tried locking and unlocking with door closed. Then open. then pushing lock with turning clockwise and unlock with counterclockwise
> anything else to try. This is dumb.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help


VW Golf 2012 manual instructions for syncing key fob did not work for me. Had to use key to open vehicle by inserting and turning counter-clockwise (to unlock) and hold it there for 10 seconds while pressing unlock key on fob. After 10 seconds I let go. LED on fob shut off and flashed one extra time (to confirm sync?).


----------



## jaroo (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks a lot for your advice. Saved me few bucks and time. :thumbup:


----------



## Nandofer12* (Mar 23, 2021)

Coneynew said:


> Just FYI for those that may encounter key fob issues after replacing the battery:
> 
> Yesterday, I noticed the one of key fobs stopped working (2009 Tig SEL). The key fob battery was dead (tested the battery in another device). My 2nd key fob still worked, so I used that until I was able to pickup a new battery (2032) from the local store. Got home replaced the battery in the key fob that did not work. The key fob now lit the LED whenever I hit any of the buttons on the remote, but would not actually unlock/lock any of the doors / hatch or PANIC functions.
> 
> ...


 THIS WORKS! Thanks brotha really helped me out!


----------



## Tonyamarino (Apr 28, 2021)

Coneynew said:


> Just FYI for those that may encounter key fob issues after replacing the battery:
> 
> Yesterday, I noticed the one of key fobs stopped working (2009 Tig SEL). The key fob battery was dead (tested the battery in another device). My 2nd key fob still worked, so I used that until I was able to pickup a new battery (2032) from the local store. Got home replaced the battery in the key fob that did not work. The key fob now lit the LED whenever I hit any of the buttons on the remote, but would not actually unlock/lock any of the doors / hatch or PANIC functions.
> 
> ...


Ok so here's the deal... My fob works to lock unlock pop the trunk etc.. my car used to beep and the lights would flash when I locked my car with the fob now there is no noise or light blinking when I lock it.. will your trick work to reset that?? Now mind you I just spent a month repairing my 2007 passat. Dealership wanted 6000.00 to fix so I went and bought all the parts and fixed it myself. Didn't do any of the wiring but the battery was out of my car for month...


----------



## Coneynew (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello sorry for the delay/ I have not been on for a while. If you were able to resolve, great. If not, did you try using the original key and cycling the driver's side door lock clockwise and then counter-clockwise. If so, do you get any confirmation like a beep and/or light flash? Per the dealer, this resets and re-associates the key fob with the car, atleast for my 2009 VW Tig.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

If you have the lock on doors then yes, method manualy opening the car synces the key. Some cars have the lock removed, than you need to resync the keys by VCDS.


----------



## GZrider89 (Sep 22, 2020)

Jumbopvp said:


> I cant unlock door with flip key or fob. It did work before. Door opens with flip key but does not shut off the alarm. key fob doesn't work at all. Help please!!


You must have the full keyless entry with remote start. First unlock the door with the key from inside the remote. Then get into the car and look on the side if your steering column for a symbol. Then take your key fob and hold on next to the symbol and the car should come to life as if you had hit the start button then turn the car back off with the start button and test the remote. Hope it works for you.


----------



## GZrider89 (Sep 22, 2020)

smokey24 said:


> Battery was dead in key fob for about a month. And replaced it Lights up but doesn't work. Dealer wants 75 dollars to reprogram it. I have a vagcom. Can u reprogram with that ?
> Thanks


Do you have keyless entry? Just use the key to unlock and then lock the car again and try the remote. That should work for non remote start and if you have remote start but still need to start the car with the key in the ignition. If you have keyless start then there is another step. After unlocking the car with the key from the remote get in the car and look for a symbol on the side of the steering column. Hold your key fob to the symbol and the car should turn on just like you pressed the start button without your foot on the brake. If it does not keep the key fob there and push the start button. Next turn the ignition off by just pressing the start button. Your key fob should now work again with the new battery.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

You do realize that the post you were responding to were from seven and nine years ago, right? Nice info, but a little late...


----------



## Stevewilliams193 (11 mo ago)

Many thanks,saved a fortune from main steelers


----------

